# Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen



## seejörg (7. Januar 2006)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein neues Echolot für mein Boot zulegen.Die Favoriten waren Lowrance X135 oder X125.Mit Entsetzen musste ich feststellen das die Preise nach dem Jahreswechsel bis zu 30% gestiegen sind.:r 
Ist das immer so im neuen Jahr oder was wird mit dieser Art von Preisstrategie bezweckt?
Gruß Seejörg|wavey:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Hy Jörg !

Ist mir neu & bisher auch noch nicht aufgefallen .. 
darf man fragen bei welcher Quelle Du diese Steigerung festgestellt hast ?

mfg
basti


----------



## Kunze (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Hallo Jörg!

Ich soll fürn Freund ein Lot ausspähen.

Hab eins beobachtet und es ist überm Jahreswechsel von 499€ auf 619€ 

geändert worden.

Kann ein Weihnachtsangebot gewesen sein oder...

Ich werd`s beobachten... #h


----------



## krauthi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

wer bietet den ein lowrance x 135 für 619 € an ??????


da bekomme ich ja zwei für |supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wer bietet den ein lowrance x 135 für 619 € an ??????
> 
> 
> da bekomme ich ja zwei für |supergri



Von dem 135er für 619,- € war ja auch nicht die Rede 
Es ging um ...


			
				Kunze schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll fürn Freund ein Lot ausspähen.



Übrigens gäbe es vermutlich eine Menge Leute, die Interesse an einem 135er für 310,- € hätte  ... also her mit diesem fairen Handelspartner ! |supergri 

mfg
basti


----------



## Nauke (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Ich hoffe es hilft ein bissel.

Am 17.04.05 hatte ich mir die Preise für Garmin 178 = 650€ und für Garmin
178C = 1150€ rausgesucht. (ist auch hier im AB nachzulesen)

Habe eben selbige Quelle von damals angeklickt:
http://www.garmin.de/Geraete-Vergleich-Auswahl.php

vergleicht selbst#h


----------



## Karstein (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Es stimmt. Die Bootselektronik wird ordentlich teurer werden, hat mir BT-Holger heute auch geflüstert...


----------



## seejörg (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Jörg !
> 
> Ist mir neu & bisher auch noch nicht aufgefallen ..
> darf man fragen bei welcher Quelle Du diese Steigerung festgestellt hast ?
> ...



Bei Ebay habe ich das X125 im letzen Jahr für 269 Euro gesehen,jetzt für 329 Euro.Das X135 kostet jetzt 439 Euro,im Vorjahr wurde es von mehreren Anbietern für 309 Euro angeboten und das sogar ohne zusätzliche Portokosten.
Gruss Jörg#h


----------



## krauthi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

ich habe   nach lange suche   mein lowrance x135   für 279 € bekommen  und zwar  bei ebay  ( wo  den sonst )  und zwar  hatte der verkäufer  das neue x-135 da als auktion mit startpreis 1 €  laufen und ich habe den zuschlag bekommen 

alle anderen  wurden  da nur auf sofortkauf angeboten 

und das X-135   ist wirklich ein top gerät 



tot ziens


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*



			
				seejörg schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Ebay habe ich das X125 im letzen Jahr für 269 Euro gesehen,jetzt für 329 Euro.Das X135 kostet jetzt 439 Euro,im Vorjahr wurde es von mehreren Anbietern für 309 Euro angeboten und das sogar ohne zusätzliche Portokosten.
> Gruss Jörg#h



Tja, die Nachfrage bestimmt eben auch den Preis ... dies bestätigt ja auch Krauthis Aussage ... dass das X-135 ein Super Gerät ist. Habe ich übrigens schon von vielen anderen auch gehört.
Aber anhand *NAUKE*'s Post, kann man eben auch sehen, dass es anders geht .. man sollte halt nichts überstürzen & etwas Geduld mitbringen insofern man diese hat ... gerade wer gedenkt bei eBay zu kaufen, sollte gesuchte Artikel halt in MEINER SUCHE aufnehmen & stets die Augen offenhalten. Günstigere Angebote kann es jeden Tag aufs neue geben ...

basti


----------



## seejörg (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe   nach lange suche   mein lowrance x135   für 279 € bekommen  und zwar  bei ebay  ( wo  den sonst )  und zwar  hatte der verkäufer  das neue x-135 da als auktion mit startpreis 1 €  laufen und ich habe den zuschlag bekommen
> 
> alle anderen  wurden  da nur auf sofortkauf angeboten
> 
> ...



War das in diesem oder letzten Jahr?
Ich habe in diesem Jahr schon öfters bei Ebay rumgestöbert aber so ein Angebot habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
Gruss Jörg#h


----------



## krauthi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

das  wahr im oktober letzten jahres


----------



## seejörg (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Hi Basti,
genauso werde ich es machen,abwarten.Ich habe noch ein altes X55,welches noch völlig störungsfrei seine Arbeit verrichtet. Ich wollte halt ein bißchen die Wirtschaft ankurbeln.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## seejörg (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> das  wahr im oktober letzten jahres



Da bin ich wohl zu spät dran!
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Danfreak (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Hatte ein X136 DF für 419€ in Beobachtung. Jetzt wollen Sie 549€.
Hat Merkel die Inflation ausgerufen und Ich hab nichts mitbekommen#c


----------



## Aitor (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

hmm mit echoloten ist das immer so ne sache. relativ günstig kann man die teile im moment bei der angler-oase beziehen. da kostet das  X125   269€ und das X135 389€.


----------



## mad (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*



			
				Aitor schrieb:
			
		

> hmm mit echoloten ist das immer so ne sache. relativ günstig kann man die teile im moment bei der angler-oase beziehen. da kostet das  X125   269€ und das X135 389€.




servus,

ja die preise steigen ab februar an für die echolote.
darum habe ich mir gleich noch ein neues geholt, ein X-135 portable:l  und preislich unter 380.-€#6


----------



## Strul (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Hallo,

ich habe vor 3 Tagen per Sofortkauf eine Auktion beendet, es war ein x-135 für 309,- € plus Versand. Leider sind die Preise auch bei Ihm jetzt auf 374,- € gestiegen. Der Verkäufer hat auch einen Onlineshop segelladen.de, und ich habe entdeckt dass er einen Eagle Sea Finder 480 DF für unter 300,- € hat. Das gerät sieht aus wie ein Lowrance und die technischen Daten sind auch ähnlich, vielleicht weiss jemand was für ein Unterschied zwischen den geräten bestehen#c  Ich würde laut den technischen Daten jetzt sogar eher zum Eagle tendieren.


Strul


----------



## Hardi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

So wie ich das verstanden habe sendet das Lowrance X136DF in beiden Frequenzen mit der hohen Wattzahl. Das Eagle hat für beide Frequenzen unterschiedliche Leistungen/Wattzahlen. Der Hersteller ist der gleiche.


----------



## Strul (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Ist der Unterschied dann für den Anwender bemerkbar? 

Ich treffe oft verschiedene Daten zum Eagle, mal heisst es, dass die Reichweite 750 m. ist, die anderen wiederum schreiben dass das Gerät 450 m. abtasten kann. 

Wenn die reduzierte Leistung (Wattzahl) der Grund für reduzierte Reichweite ist, dann kann ich damit leben, denn der x-135 hat noch kleinere Tiefenangabe.


----------



## Jirko (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

hallo struhl #h

die maximalen tiefenangaben beziehen sich auf lotungen im reinen süßwasser ohne störechos. gehe mal davon aus, daß das lot im salzigen nass mit ner menge tiefenreduzierender dinge konfrontiert wird (strömungen, trübstoffe, salzwasser ansich, weicher boden – welcher ne menge ultraschallsignale schluckt und und und)... ergo kannst du bei nem DF-lot mit ner spitzensendeleistung von 4.000 watt von ner maximal möglichen tiefenlotung von bummelig 450m ausgehen, wenn dann der grund auch nicht zu weich ist #h


----------



## Strul (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Hallo Jirko,

dass die technischen Angaben nur den theoretischen Wert unter optimalen Bedingungen angeben, ist mir mittlerweile bekannt. Allerdings dachte ich, dass es bei allen Herstellern so ist, dann könnte man wenigstens es vergleichen.

Aber gerade für den Eagle findet man in verschiedenen Onlineshops auch verschiedene Angaben zu der Maximalreichweite. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, so hat der Eagle bei 12° Abstrahlungswinkel, 50 Hz Frequenz diegleiche Leistung wie der Lowrance X-136 DF, nämlich 4000 Watt. Demnach müsste er auch die theoretische Tiefe von Lowrance auch erreichen, das wären 750 m.

Was bei dem Eagle fehlt, ist die grössere Leistung bei 200 Hz und 35° Winkel, da hat er glaube ich nur 1500 Watt. Hätte er so wie der X-126 DF die Leistung von 2400 Watt gehabt, würde ich ihn dem X-135 vorziehen. So bleibe ich aber bei meiner Bestellung auf den x-135. War heute nämlich drauf und dran die Bestellung zu ändern bis ich den eigentlichen Unterschied erfahren habe.

Kann man eigentlich den Lowrance X-135 Modifizieren? Sei es durch anderen Geber, oder vielleicht Softwaremässig?

Strul


----------



## boddich (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Ich hab das X-135 bei Ebay vor Weihnachten für 309 euro sofortkaufen gesteigert, mit geschwindigkeitsgeber  und 24 Monaten Garantie !!!



Grüße aus der Pfalz.....:q 

boddich


----------



## Jirko (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

hallo strul #h


> Kann man eigentlich den Lowrance X-135 Modifizieren? Sei es durch anderen Geber, oder vielleicht Softwaremässig?


an was dachtest du denn da jetzt im konkreten? #h


----------



## Z-jaeger (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Hallo Leute .|wavey:
Habe mal ne Frage.
Ist es besser einen Saughalter zu nehmen oder eine Geberstange.
Gruss Z-jäger


----------



## Strul (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo strul #h
> 
> an was dachtest du denn da jetzt im konkreten? #h


Ich meine irgendwo gesehen zu haben, dass jemand zwei verschiedene Geber an einem halter montiert hat und je nach dem, welchen er gerade braucht per Schalter umgeschaltet hat.

Da ich mich nicht genau mit der Materie auskenne, weiss ich nicht, ob es bei einem X-135 ein anderer Geber, sei es mit einem anderen abstrahlwinkel oder anderer Frequenz, was bringen würde. Ich weiss auch nicht welches Teil für die Frequenz verantwortlich ist und ob es Hardware- bzw. Softwaremässig veränderbar wäre. Aber ich glaube, es würde sich sowieso nicht lohnen so einen Aufwand zu machen, ausser für Tüftler die gerne etwas verbessern bzw. "verschlimmbessern" wollen.

Aber Softwaremässig könnte wohl doch etwas gehen, zumindest für die alten Geräte, denn bei einem Auktionsverkäufer steht unter anderen Angaben auch ein Eintrag "mit neuer Software". Was auch immer diese Software bringen soll#c

Gruß

Strul


----------



## Jirko (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

@struhl – es gibt für die lote der neueren lowrance-reihe sogenannte switch-boxen, an welchen man für 1 lot 2 geber anschließen- und je nach bedarf den einen oder anderen nutzen kann... für´n privatgebrauch aber wohl eher unüblich und auf´n deutschen markt, meines wissens, nicht zu haben... die frequenz kann mittels softwareupdate nicht geändert werden, da dafür nen hardwareuptdate notwendig wäre, was wenig sinn macht, da zu kostenintensiv... nen softwareupdate im allgemeinen ändert meist nur die einstellungsoptionen und displaydarstellungen. via lowrance.com kannst du dich generell über die aktuellsten softwareupdates für die jeweiligen lowrance-modelle informieren #h

@z-jaeger – ich würde generell ne geberstange favorisieren, da die befestigung der saugnäpfe meist sehr aufwendig ist und diese erst einmal zum halten gebracht werden müssen #h


----------



## Torsk (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

@struhl: Switchboxen gibbet beim Busse-Yachtshop, hab da mal eine gekauft.
@z-jaeger: auf jeden Fall pro Geberstange, am besten selbst gebaut..


----------



## Z-jaeger (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> @struhl – es gibt für die lote der neueren lowrance-reihe sogenannte switch-boxen, an welchen man für 1 lot 2 geber anschließen- und je nach bedarf den einen oder anderen nutzen kann... für´n privatgebrauch aber wohl eher unüblich und auf´n deutschen markt, meines wissens, nicht zu haben... die frequenz kann mittels softwareupdate nicht geändert werden, da dafür nen hardwareuptdate notwendig wäre, was wenig sinn macht, da zu kostenintensiv... nen softwareupdate im allgemeinen ändert meist nur die einstellungsoptionen und displaydarstellungen. via lowrance.com kannst du dich generell über die aktuellsten softwareupdates für die jeweiligen lowrance-modelle informieren #h
> 
> @z-jaeger – ich würde generell ne geberstange favorisieren, da die befestigung der saugnäpfe meist sehr aufwendig ist und diese erst einmal zum halten gebracht werden müssen #h




Danke Jirko#6

Dann werde ich mir mal so eine Geberstange bauen.
Besten Dank  Z-jaeger


----------



## Jirko (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

jooooo und baupläne dafür findest du hier im boarddschungel in hülle & fülle. einfach mal via suchfunktion *geberstange* eingeben... viel spaß beim schnüffeln :m #h


----------



## Lump (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern nach laaaaangen suchen zugeschlagen, und habe mein neues Echolot Lowrance X 136 DF ( Festeinbau )
unter www.fishingtackle24.com für 399 Euronen gekauft.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten das teil auszupacken.


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Fragt doch bei den Händlern nach und sagt ihm das ihr bereit seit denn alten Preis zu zahlen,dann werdet ihr gatrantiert einen haben,der es zum alten Prreis abgibt.
Man(n) muß nur den Mund aufmachen,das wirkt ab und an auch mal Wunder!!! lach

Schönes WE!!!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Hendreich (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Hallo, #6 
genau das hab ich gestern gemacht, und ein Lowrance X136DF portabel für #q 479 € bekommen. Ich glaube das ist noch ein fairer Preis. Eine Geberstange musste ich extra für 39 € bestellen.Bin trotzdem froh das ich alles noch so günstig bekommen habe. 

Bis bald Steffen #h


----------



## Danfreak (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Meins ist heute angekommen für 429€ inkl. Versand.|laola: |laola: |laola: 
Dank Hinweis von Toschi.#6 #6 #6 

Quelle ist aber auch schon dicht.#q #q


----------



## Hendreich (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

#6  Da hast du echt noch schwein gehabt. Das wird bald alles nicht mehr funktionieren. Da geht bald unter 600 € nichts mehr.

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Teil  :m  Steffen


----------



## Danfreak (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

#h den Spaß wünsche ich Dir auch mit dem neuen Gerät und immer `ne Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel #h


----------



## Fliegenfänger (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Echolote-massive Preissteigerungen*

Ich hatte auch noch Glück. Habe heute ein X-125 beim Angelcenter Karlsruhe  für 259,90 bekommen. Mal sehen wie lange die diese Geräte noch zu dem Preis anbieten.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------

